# Route circles with no center hole



## RoutinBill (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi All,

I once learned of a way to route exact circles without having to use a typical circle cutting jig that necessitates a center pivot hole.

I know that the technique used a table-mounted router, but can't for the life of me remember how it was done.

It has to be possible, because I have sitting next to me a 7" circle "plaque" from a hobby store, that has no center hole. Things like this are all other the place! How do they do it!

Any advice would help. Thanks much.

Cheers,
Bill Goodrich


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

One way is to use a template that's stuck to the stock,with (double sided carpet tape ) it can be done on the router table or with a plunge router with a pattern bit or by using brass guide and a strait bit..

You can use just about anything for the template, jar lid,plate,washer,can, etc.

=========


RoutinBill said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I once learned of a way to route exact circles without having to use a typical circle cutting jig that necessitates a center pivot hole.
> 
> ...


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a 6" template I cut with a Circle Cutter in hardboard. The cutter pictured will do a 7 7/8" hole that you route on the inside. If you need bigger and have a band saw you can make the inside circle very large and route around the outside of it. Careful sanding would be needed on the edge or the circle as any roughness would be transmitted to you finished product.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

bosch circle jig will do this:

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/6824-bosch-circle-jig-1st-use.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI RoutinBill

Here's just one more way to get the job done, you don't need a center hole if you use the cone point set screw way, see snapshot below... just a small counter sink hole on the back side of the stock will do the trick..

You can also use the Jasper jig with a very short pin ( 1/8" diam. pin with 1/8" sticking out of the jig )
then just plug the hole with a 1/8" dowel pin ,,,see the last snapshot 
======


----------

